# Shop Broken Into Last Night Exotic Birds Stolen



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 13, 2012)

Last night just after 12:10am The shop was broken into. 2 birds were stolen, our Lovely pet Blue and Gold Macaw and a female eclectus. We are incredibly upset and would hope that the thieves return the birds into our care. Lucky we have clear footage of their faces on CCTV and this will be on tonight's news, so watch channel 9 and if you recognise those 2 men please call crime stoppers!
Blue and Gold Macaw for sale in Melbourne Australia - Aquarium and reptile online shop in Melbourne. Specialise in Baby Turtles, Lizards, Frogs and Pythons also for sale!


----------



## greggles91 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bastards!


----------



## daniel.g (Mar 13, 2012)

thats terrible! sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## mike83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope they catch them and you get your birds back.


----------



## Jande (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this. I hope the birds are returned safely. I'm sure someone will recognise the thieves and hand in the information. Very lucky you had security footage. Fingers crossed for a good result for you.


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 13, 2012)

Thats bull! hopefully they are taking care of the birds and not miss treating them (until you catch them and get them back  ). I hope you get them back. Too lose an Eclectus would suck (I own two) but to lose a Macaw would hurt even more (our friends own one)


----------



## Ambush (Mar 13, 2012)

That sucks.. Hope they get them. More so the birds are returned ok.


----------



## raycam01_au (Mar 13, 2012)

we had pics we these gr8 birds, some people do not deserve to belong in the human race, pricks


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2012)

Mate I am so sorry to hear this happened. I hope you are able to get your lovely animals back asap.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear AA. Black markets will be the go to for these. Easily identifiable though so they would be silly to advertise the fact. 

Very disappointing though and reminds me of the cretins that rolled Totally Reptiles in Rosanna which is my local. They knocked off 2 x snakes that day and were caught trying to sell them at the Maccas car park in Preston.

Even check the footage of the past few days and take a note of those who pay "specific attention" to those particular birds and have spoke to staff about them.

Hope we have a result soon guyz.


----------



## browny (Mar 13, 2012)

hope the mongrels get caught and the birds returned, the macaw is always so friendly too, will be watching the t.v.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 13, 2012)

That sucks, I hope they come home soon.

.bastards


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi guys,
Sucks too hear, you could notify the parrot rescue centre on facebook (a lot of bird lovers will see it) and register the theft on parrot alert.

Wonder if these people have ever seen a Macau bite...looks like a stab wound! Guess theyll find out soon!


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm sure that a few would consider castration via macaw a suitable punishment. At the very least it would be noisy.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 13, 2012)

I've posted a thread on the Eclectus forum so they can keep their eyes and ears open too, I hope you get them back soon. Good luck
I have two eckies and know how much the love being handled (not) and how sharp the hens beaks are (i have scars to proove it) so hopefully between the Eckie and the macaw the can relieve these lowlifes of some blood


----------



## thals (Mar 13, 2012)

Scumbags!! Hopefully the fact you caught them clearly on CCTV and that this will be on the news will see the lowlifes brought to justice and your two beautiful birdies back safe and sound.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 13, 2012)

that is just terrible news, i just hope you get them safely back .There is also a parrot alert on facebook for lost ,found and stolen parrots .


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks all. We just saw a leader into nine news tonight and they will be playing the cctv footage. If it is only a short clip we will make up our own more in depth vision of the perpetrators. We are confident someone will recognise them.


----------



## edstar (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope u find the low lifes and get ya birds back. ya should post the vids or pics on here! Good luck


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 13, 2012)

Just saw the news promo mate.... all I can say is DOGS! Actually dog turds would be better and more apt to describe these two bastards hopefully the birds are found safe and these dog turds are caught and prosecuted.

I was just at your shop in the weekend pickin up food for the reptiles and the missus was with me being a birdo, she was loving the macaw.....

Don't know if I liked the news mentioning the value of the olive though?


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 13, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Just saw the news promo mate.... all I can say is DOGS! Actually dog turds would be better and more apt to describe these two bastards hopefully the birds are found safe and these dog turds are caught and prosecuted.
> 
> I was just at your shop in the weekend pickin up food for the reptiles and the missus was with me being a birdo, she was loving the macaw.....
> 
> Don't know if I liked the news mentioning the value of the olive though?


Yes I suppose we are very lucky they had no idea the value of that one! Would have been a lot easier than the birds.

Nine News Tonight
Stolen Macaw Robbery - YouTube


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm guessing since they must have been in the shop to know where it was you are going through the last few weeks worth of footage to see if you can spot them sussing the place out?


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope you took the albino olive out of the shop , it might tempt them to come back


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope you catch them
I too will spread the bird word


----------



## Erebos (Mar 13, 2012)

Scum bags sorry to here that mate. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 13, 2012)

fingers crossed for you was the trailer registered to get a plate read or was that stolen too like the car? Thank god your Albino olive is ok


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope you get your friends back ASAP and the thieving mongrels get hung,should be like the old west when get their just desserts.


----------



## whyme (Mar 13, 2012)

Ben, Everytime I come to get some food for the animals, my young fella says hi to those birds. Got the feelers out for the store. Good luck.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 13, 2012)

What scum. There are HEAPS of Facebook groups for birdies, go and join them all and post on their walls. These *******s need to be caught!


----------



## leeroy1983 (Mar 13, 2012)

It's sick that people can't have anything nice without some ******* stealing it. I hope you guys get your birds back.


----------



## Renenet (Mar 13, 2012)

That's awful. I know the macaw - a beautiful bird. I hope someone recognises the twits who did this.


----------



## Jande (Mar 13, 2012)

Omg how bloody stupid advertising that there's more valuable items still there. I doubt they'd be stupid enough to go back but then again they weren't smart robbing a pet store in full view of cameras like that either. Hope the albino's under another roof at night for a few weeks!


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 14, 2012)

sound like time to install some roller grills in the front for added resistance


----------



## edstar (Mar 14, 2012)

have any luck yet? any leads?


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 14, 2012)

Not as yet. We are planning on doing our own video from the CCTV footage and checking through the last week or so of recording to see if they have been inside the store to get a clearer shot of their faces.



mje772003 said:


> sound like time to install some roller grills in the front for added resistance


All sounds good but then they will just drive a car through the front doing more damage. If someone wants in its pretty hard to stop them.



Red-Ink said:


> Just saw the news promo mate.... all I can say is DOGS! Actually dog turds would be better and more apt to describe these two bastards hopefully the birds are found safe and these dog turds are caught and prosecuted.
> 
> I was just at your shop in the weekend pickin up food for the reptiles and the missus was with me being a birdo, she was loving the macaw.....
> 
> Don't know if I liked the news mentioning the value of the olive though?


Yes wasn't real happy with them mentioning price of Olive but unfortunately once you allow them to do a story you have no control over what they put on air.


----------



## edstar (Mar 15, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 15, 2012)

Amazing Amazon said:


> All sounds good but then they will just drive a car through the front doing more damage. If someone wants in its pretty hard to stop them.



Thats why you also invest in some bollards to prevent the pricks driving cars through your shop windows.....
Best of luck with finding your birds!


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Paul and the guys

I am so sorry about what has happened you must be so incredibly upset
it is so sad that you cant have something nice without people ruining it

Its just sickening

Elizabeth


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 16, 2012)

Full CCTV footage at link below. Please take the time to have a look to see if you know these people.
Macaw Parrot Robbery Amazing Amazon CCTV Footage - YouTube


----------



## reptalica (Mar 16, 2012)

Sheesh I'm only a minute or so into the video and the camera positioning is near on perfect. Doesn't appear to be a rego plate on the trailer and too much of an angle to see the car plate. The dude who appears at the start of the vid looks like a bit of a nuff nuff going by the way he is pacing around. 

Also couldn't understand why they kept moving the car back and forth in the first few minutes.

Would be crims. Talk about p155 farting around. 

I take back my earlier thoughts about these guys being professionals. That they are not.

If they get caught and face a Magistrates Court I want to know where and when. :evil::evil::evil:

Wot da ......???????? If u look closely, look how many cars drive by on both sides of the road. How could they not notice two massive cages?????

This video has riled and infuriated me beyond belief.


----------



## Renenet (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know them but I've shared the link to the video on Facebook. With footage as clear as that someone ought to recognise them.



reptalica said:


> If they get caught and face a Magistrates Court I want to know where and when. :evil::evil::evil:



Same.


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 17, 2012)

*adding this CCTV footage to another site im a member of that has VIC members with any luck someone might know something at the very least it will be passed around, you just never know

man i cant get over how brazen they were and how no one driving by noticed anything

the bloody door almost had them bluffed
*


----------



## Jake007 (Mar 17, 2012)

Makes ya feel helpless whaching that video should. Chuck a big alarm system on so just flashes lights  people will stop then 

Dident really look after the bird did they chucked it in  hope you get them


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Please share the footage to anywhere you think it might be seen. Someone has to know these morons!


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 17, 2012)

i will be sharing the footage mate


----------



## Sarah (Mar 17, 2012)

i felt sick when i watched the video and saw the cage falling over poor terrified parrots, as an owner of 2 companion exotic parrots and an ecky it was upsetting to watch . They must be caught that trailor is so distinctive plus they didnt really make any attempt to cover up their faces .


----------



## edstar (Mar 17, 2012)

Hope someone knows em!!


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 17, 2012)

Renenet said:


> I don't know them but I've shared the link to the video on Facebook. With footage as clear as that someone ought to recognise them.
> 
> Same.


 how can I get to share this on my facebook page as well.


----------



## Renenet (Mar 17, 2012)

Copy and paste the webpage address (URL) of the YouTube video into your status update. Facebook will automatically recognise it as a link. You can then add a comment of your own in your status update.


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 17, 2012)

That video is so upsetting.....it is so strange the way they waited and waited I wonder if the moving the car up and down was because they were waiting for someone else and making room for their car and trailer as well ?......notice one cage went into the trailer we could see and the other went in the oposite direction? I just cant see that cage fitting in a car ? Just a thought

I cant work out what they are waiting for and the guy in full view of the camera keeps looking behind him like he is waiting for someone but I cant see a car go past slowly enough...to look like they are puling up in front.

the jacket the second guy is wearing who took the till is a road worker jacket.... In fact I am sure right at the beginning he has one of those orange road worker bollards in his hands ......

so the police should be looking at all the road workers who live in the local area as a start. People generally dont travel far to commit crimes...it will be someone in the local area......for sure

they make me sick

I hope karma comes back to them threefold............you shouldnt be allowed tog et away with something like that..one thing to take the till.....but to take the birds and the way they took them.....absolute SCUM


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes they were road bollards they used . Below is what they left behind
View attachment 243266


----------



## timantula (Mar 18, 2012)

Amazing Amazon said:


> Yes they were road bollards they used . Below is what they left behind
> View attachment 243266


 Invalid Attachment specified..


----------



## scorps (Mar 18, 2012)

I still can't believe they left the olive, do you keep other albinos or expensive snakes in the shop???

id rather deal with a cranky olive then a cranky macaw any day


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 18, 2012)

I cant see the pic 

Have they been able to get any fingerprints ?



scorps said:


> I still can't believe they left the olive, do you keep other albinos or expensive snakes in the shop???
> 
> id rather deal with a cranky olive then a cranky macaw any day



I dont think Paul will be keeping anything nice in the shop ever again......
the whole thing is just devestating.......


----------



## reptalica (Mar 18, 2012)

I dont think Paul will be keeping anything nice in the shop ever again......
the whole thing is just devestating.......[/QUOTE]

I know what I would be keeping in the shop. A couple of hungry Rotties or similar. 

If this was America pretty much anything goes.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 18, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> the jacket the second guy is wearing who took the till is a road worker jacket.... In fact I am sure right at the beginning he has one of those orange road worker bollards in his hands ......
> 
> so the police should be looking at all the road workers who live in the local area as a start. People generally dont travel far to commit crimes...it will be someone in the local area......for sure


id hate to say , but bollards and workers vests are easy to get [ for bollards see any road works] and the vests can be brought from any saftey shop . as for the ute it looks like a ba-bf xr6 - or xr6t colour looks like ergo. either way the xr6 badge has been taken off the bottom side skirt .


----------



## reptalica (Mar 18, 2012)

The car was stolen anyways it says somewhere. Be well and truly dumped by now.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 18, 2012)

reptalica said:


> The car was stolen anyways it says somewhere. Be well and truly dumped by now.


yup burnt out somewhere .


----------



## Sissy (Mar 18, 2012)

Just hope the birds are safe and well, after being treated like that
Hope the bird/s gives them an earfull! and everyone else...
By the looks of them - stupid idiot thieve's - Bet they're stupid enough to come back in and ask what to feed them...
come on someone, somewhere has got to notice a bird or bird/s like that!.. 
A lot of neighbours would complain about the squawking or at least notice a new big bird addition... 
No, I think they look too pooncy to even think about taking a snake... 
It's a Karmic world we live in - they're in for a rude shock - hope they get caught and locked up for a long time... 
they have to be amateurs as that camera has perfect positioning... 
but they still had to know the shop well enough to know where the cash box-til was?...
Like the idea of the flashing lights out the front of the shop but would probably need to get the added grills to... too sad


----------



## Renenet (Mar 18, 2012)

Any news, Amazing Amazon?

From a practical perspective, what a lot of effort for birds worth about $9000. Steal the car, break into the shop, take two birds that they will need to look after and somehow unload, birds that will probably try to peck their eyes out - why?

Two fools.


----------



## Ambush (Mar 19, 2012)

The trailer is one of those used for transporting goats or small ponies. Looks like a car from a farm.
First guys right leg step was out. Like he walked on the outside of his foot and it crossed to the centre near his left foot.
Must be a group of people up the road. Seemed they were waiting for them to leave as the dude kept checking.


----------



## edstar (Mar 19, 2012)

any news on this? hope they find them real soon


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 19, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> id hate to say , but bollards and workers vests are easy to get [ for bollards see any road works] and the vests can be brought from any saftey shop . as for the ute it looks like a ba-bf xr6 - or xr6t colour looks like ergo. either way the xr6 badge has been taken off the bottom side skirt .



I guess the question is why would he have it.....why would he choose to have great big flourescent jacket like that ? Unless he needed it for something. And why would you use bollards.....and not something else ?

We can surmise all we like......as Renenet said its an awful lot of effort for two birds and a till that most likely would only have a small float in it anyway.....

Such a lot of risk for very little return in my opinion...then again we are talking about a pair of deadshits arent we.

I put the video on my facebook in the hope someone might know them. I hope everyone here does the same.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 19, 2012)

the bollards and vest was to try and make them - the car and what they were doing there legit . 
i had herd that living jungle in springvale was robbed the same night , using the same ute ? anyone know anything about this ?


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 19, 2012)

Well no positive news but they reckon the car and trailer is theirs and just the plates were stolen as there has been no trailer or car like that been reported as stolen. Living Jungle Sunshine had birds stolen a week earlier and description was a fat and skinny guy with a hard top ute so could be related. I have attached the picture of the bollards but they look like standard old ones to me. I need to find time to go through the last week of tapes of inside the shop when we were open as I reckon fatso would be easy to recognise.


----------



## bimbo (Mar 19, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> I guess the question is why would he have it.....why would he choose to have great big flourescent jacket like that ? Unless he needed it for something. And why would you use bollards.....and not something else ?


Prety much any industrial site that you go onto will require hi vis clothing and will issue shirts, jackets etc. Bollards can be bought from any safety ware store or knocked off from numerous road work sites or construction sites, or found in uni accomadation 

My guess is that someone put an order through that they wanted a pair of macaws and these dooshes are filling that order, supposadly happens quite a bit with cars etc.

Most of what they did is just making them being there look like they are doing something legit, being safe and all. If you look suspicious people will notice, if you look like you are suposed to be there no one will take a 2nd glance.

I hope they catch the buggers


----------



## kr0nick (Mar 19, 2012)

reptalica said:


> I dont think Paul will be keeping anything nice in the shop ever again......
> the whole thing is just devestating.......



I know what I would be keeping in the shop. A couple of hungry Rotties or similar. 

If this was America pretty much anything goes.[/QUOTE]
Lol not hungry mate, Just guard and attack trained, You don't want A lawsuit over A dead thief as well as stolen birds
And yeh AA any news on the scum who stole these amazing birds

And guard dogs are legit in AUS as long as the property is properly signed with warning signs on all entrances. If I had an albino olive at my home my dog in my avatar would be trained to bite and hold so I could personally deal with them when I get home :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 20, 2012)

i needed a couple of bags of red desert sand the other day so i thought id throw them some business and go see the damage, i noticed the window was kinda broken still broken but bored up, u thinking of maybe changing the door maybe with a solid steel beam dividing the two doors in the middle to maybe reinforce it a bit more to heed of low-mid level thieves or maybe a really loud alarm system with flashing blue light in the window ?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 20, 2012)

Apparently there have been a lot of bird thefts recently in Melbourne, private premises as well as shops. A woman I work with that breeds birds had an attempted robbery and one of her friends that breeds birds was robbed.


----------



## brayden49 (Mar 20, 2012)

What losers hope they get caught soon. Looks like they moved the car so many times to get the trailer to block the view of the doors from on coming traffic. What did the fat guy take with the vest?


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 20, 2012)

*brayden, the till 

a thought with the ute and trailer i wonder if they possibly altered the rego with black tape to hide the real one, if i was the cops i would still be doing a check on all cars fitting that description then checking their rego against the one they got from the CCTV footage, heck i would probably be personally checking them all out, they must own the trailer too and probably did the same thing with its rego

why they are NOT checking out every single matching ute registered in a 200km radius is beyond me

we really need the ANPR things they have in England, by now you would probably have the birds back, to be honest we need to adopt a lot of the things they have in England, their own CCTV coverage is fantastic and rarely does anyone get away with anything and if they do the CCTV operators can follow them home and the cops just knock on the door and invite them out for a cuppa 

ive placed it on my FB and in another site and have asked VIC people to pass it around to all the VIC friends/family too

fingers crossed they are found safe and soon 
*


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *brayden, the till
> 
> a thought with the ute and trailer i wonder if they possibly altered the rego with black tape to hide the real one, if i was the cops i would still be doing a check on all cars fitting that description then checking their rego against the one they got from the CCTV footage, heck i would probably be personally checking them all out, they must own the trailer too and probably did the same thing with its rego
> 
> ...



As much as these people need catching, I loath the day we go down the same path as England, mind you it is slowly happening. Don't know about you but I really don't like the idea of being constantly watched when I have done nothing wrong.


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 20, 2012)

Ive got nothing to hide so I dont have a problem with it....and if it means low lives get caught...all the better

I lived in England for 3.5 years. The CCTV isnt everywhere......just in the high crime spots, and don't think they get everything right....without changing topic there are somethings that are sorely lacking there.

I do think checking the rego against using tape to change it is an excellent idea. Paul can you ask the police to at least consider it ? The blokes who did this I cant beleive they would be organised enough to have a stolen car to do the break in with as well.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *
> why they are NOT checking out every single matching ute registered in a 200km radius is beyond me
> *



As low an act as this is, no persons life was hurt, threatened or put in harms way.
So it will be a low priority for the cops, the only hope they have of catching them is if someone recognises them and lags or they get caught doing it again.


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 25, 2012)

any news ?


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 26, 2012)

No news yet but have been told by police investigator that they are going through car and trailer regos that match description. They said it could take a while. We are still going through the in store CCTV from the few days before hand but it takes a while. Hopefully some good news soon!


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 26, 2012)

fingers are tightly crossed that these two individuals are bought infront of the courts and given something more than a slap on the wrist. but as much as i hope justice prevails, i hope more that you get your birds back and back in reasonably good health, (i'm not silly enough to think they'd come back in perfect health, i know how quick birds can go down hill) 

thanks for the update.


----------



## turtle (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't believe these idiots have not been caught yet!
You would think the police would be on top of this by now.


----------



## scorps (Apr 2, 2012)

Although most members on here care deeply about this incident, the sad thing is the police probably don't at all and it's not going to be at the top of there today list and unless someone rings up and dobs them in they most likely will get away with it


----------



## kr0nick (Apr 2, 2012)

Agreed scorps, They will probably designate A few more speed cameras or something usless instead of chasing petty crime. Even though these birds go for 5000+ and require expert care. I find it the Australian police force disgusting but that is my opinion and not related to the topic. And AA any news as of yet?


----------



## Batanga (Apr 3, 2012)

$8000 snake, birds worth a few thousand dollars and no alarm? Seems quite strange to me.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 3, 2012)

I think its important to spread the coverage of this around to as many people as possible. Certainly if you live in Victoria.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Apr 3, 2012)

Well still no real positive news but they are still trying. Lots of people seeing the video so hopefully someone will recognise them.



Batanga said:


> $8000 snake, birds worth a few thousand dollars and no alarm? Seems quite strange to me.


Who said there was no alarm? It went off immediately. You can see them move towards the front of the shop and to the side of the shop to smash the blue strobe lights.


----------



## dragonboy69 (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe if you offer reward you might get some info.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 3, 2012)

Good luck in finding your Macaws 
They are beautiful birds, hopefully they come back to you in great condition in the near future.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah a reward might work.
one of his bogan friends might think $100 is worth more than there friendship


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 4, 2012)

Amazing Amazon said:


> Well still no real positive news but they are still trying. Lots of people seeing the video so hopefully someone will recognise them.
> 
> Who said there was no alarm? It went off immediately. You can see them move towards the front of the shop and to the side of the shop to smash the blue strobe lights.



Yeah I heard there was even a bloke living in the upstairs part of the building who heard it going off, but thought it might have been a false alarm. How annoying! Just when it isn't!


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 14, 2012)

has there ben any news ?

I guess not as we havent heard anything


----------



## jonez (Apr 14, 2012)

same thing happened to livin jungle in sunshine they took birds to im pretty sure!! sorry to hear tho. id love to just find these blokes and let everyone get a lil personal justice


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 14, 2012)

Can you set something up on Facebook and send it viral? release the video footage etc?


----------



## jonez (Apr 14, 2012)

they prob wont be able to do that with the footage would be classified as evidence


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Apr 17, 2012)

Great news. Police executed a warrant on a house in Sunshine today and arrested a man in relation to the break in at our store. Unfortunately our Macaw was not on the premises and the man is not willing to give up its location. He would not let police know the identity of the larger male in the video but I suspect it won't be too long till he gets an early morning visit also. It was a tip off that led to the arrest so I we would like to thank everyone who shared the video with others.
Thanks to all AA


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 17, 2012)

*wow thats good news, lets hope it wont be long now till everyone is found and arrested and the safe return of your birds happens soon there after

fingers crossed they have at least been looking after them
*


----------



## mungus (Apr 17, 2012)

good news


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome news!! Lets hope the birds are back safe very soon.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Erebos (Apr 17, 2012)

Good work mate I'm glad the police apprehended him. If they had half good interrogators then it will not be long now untill they piece this puzzle together. I'm truly happy for you!


Cheers Brenton


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 17, 2012)

Superb! One down, one to go!


----------



## shadowpuppet (Apr 17, 2012)

Wonder if it was the same guys who stole the birds from living jungle in sunshine?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 17, 2012)

Best news!!!  Those arrogant mongrels! I hope they get everything coming to them!



shadowpuppet said:


> Wonder if it was the same guys who stole the birds from living jungle in sunshine?



You have to think there would be a strong connection. Highly probable imo


----------



## reptalica (Apr 17, 2012)

shadowpuppet said:


> Wonder if it was the same guys who stole the birds from living jungle in sunshine?



That's what I was thinking too shadowpuppet. 

Next thing I want to know is when does this cretin face court and where. :evil:
.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 17, 2012)

good thing the cops caught 1 scumbag,pity they can't waterboard the *********g a******* to get the other scumbag,might lead to less crime.Lets go back to the old days when a copper would give them a size 9 up the a***. There is no respect for law and order anymore.


----------



## Channaz (Apr 17, 2012)

Fantastic news. Three cheers for the Victoria Police!


----------



## Renenet (Apr 17, 2012)

I was beginning to think it was going to be one of those many unsolved case, but thankfully it seems not! If the cops know the identity of one guy, they should be able to find out who the other mongrel is. Hopefully, that will lead to the recovery of the birds and maybe a good result for Living Jungle, too.

I wonder where the person who called in the tip saw the footage. I'd be interested to know if it was through social networking.


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 18, 2012)

*i would like to know too, though will understand if they dont want to give out that information

i had it on my FB, a few friends in Vic put it on their sites, i also placed it in a local forum and i know heaps passed it around from there so im guessing its a pretty good chance it was seen somewhere on the social network 

fingers crossed it wont be long till the others caught as well and the birds returned, with their value wouldnt this be a case of grand larceny? or is that only in America? if so whats the Aussie equivalent? 
*


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 18, 2012)

Surely won't be hard to find the other guy, i bet if they check the dude's phone records from the day of the offence there would have been some contact between the two of them. The good thing about this idiot not giving up his mate or location of the birds is that it ensures his penalty will be much harsher, and duly so.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Apr 18, 2012)

shadowpuppet said:


> Wonder if it was the same guys who stole the birds from living jungle in sunshine?


Yes it was the same people.


----------



## shadowpuppet (Apr 18, 2012)

Amazing Amazon said:


> Yes it was the same people.



I had a feeling it wouldve been, my bet is that someone they know saw the cash reward that living jungle was offering and dobbed in one of their mates. hopefully they find the macaw safe and sound.


----------



## shell477 (May 2, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## richardsc (May 6, 2012)

glad to hear they have at least caught one of the [email protected]

hopefully the others packin darkies and the birds are returned,still amazes me how many cars went past them and no one seemed to click


----------



## reptalica (May 6, 2012)

That's what I was thinking too Richard and probably the most frustrating thing of the whole saga. Having seen the video umpteenth times if u watch closely and note when the cages are outside the store, how many cars drive past. U can't tell me that the drivers of those cars were that pigeon eyed that they didn't even "glance over" at what was going on. 

Oh and they weren't exactly budgie cages either.

Meh.


----------



## Kruger88 (May 6, 2012)

richardsc said:


> glad to hear they have at least caught one of the [email protected]
> 
> hopefully the others packin darkies and the birds are returned,still amazes me how many cars went past them and no one seemed to click



A few years ago some reptiles were stolen from Australia Zoo, the most stupid thing was security watched it all unfold and didnt intervene because the thiefs were dressed in khaki shirts and shorts just like the keepers wear and security assumed it was all legit, its amazing how a uniform (or a close enough resemblence) can give people a false view, a high vis vest will never raise eyebrows because people rarely question someone who is being obvious in their actions and movements..


----------



## Amazing Amazon (May 6, 2012)

Case is basically closed. They have caught 1 guy and reckon the bird is long gone. At least it was some sort of result!
AA


----------



## Renenet (May 6, 2012)

That's a shame you lost the bird. Wherever he is, I hope he's alright.


----------



## Jeannine (May 6, 2012)

*i am so sorry to hear the bird is probably long gone, lets hope someone sometime finds it and rings the cops *


----------



## vampstorso (May 6, 2012)

I had been following this...and perhaps I've just forgotten, but was the Eclectus found? As everyone is only now discussing one bird?


Pathetic they've decided to close the case. especially with repeat offenders taking big ticket items.


----------



## pythrulz (May 6, 2012)

Well thats a big loss and exspensive birds hope the thieves are caught or the birds returned


----------



## Belv6 (May 7, 2012)

sad thing is if they been caught they probs aint gona give up the person that paid them or sold it to because they don't have to and might get bashed or worse for doing so, it will turn up one day as the guy shows it off or if cops ever raid his house


----------



## Amazing Amazon (May 8, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> I had been following this...and perhaps I've just forgotten, but was the Eclectus found? As everyone is only now discussing one bird?
> 
> 
> Pathetic they've decided to close the case. especially with repeat offenders taking big ticket items.


They did get one Eclectus that was stolen from elsewhere. We did not get either bird!


----------



## vampstorso (May 8, 2012)

Amazing Amazon said:


> They did get one Eclectus that was stolen from elsewhere. We did not get either bird!



Sad then people seem to have forgotten about him :l 


Very sad. I hope at the least the birds somehow...although unlikely...werent fretting too much.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (May 9, 2012)

Yes we all hope that they do not fret, but anyone who has kept the more intelligent species of birds will unfortunately know that they would be extremely stressed out! I suppose we can only hope that they ended up in good hands.


----------



## edstar (May 9, 2012)

really hope so!


----------



## richardsc (May 9, 2012)

thats sux,i reckon they should lock em up,especially if they dont co operate

id say they sold them off,hence pinchin them in the first place

were the birds talkers,perhaps if they had certain stuff they would say someone may realise where birds came from and come forward,have u posted this thread on any avicultural forums ect?


----------



## Amazing Amazon (May 9, 2012)

The macaw was very young only said a few basic words so would be pretty hard to ID that way.


----------

